# Touren, Trails etc. Raum Biberach-Laupheim



## walu123 (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht hat ja jemand ein paar Tipps für jegliche MTB-Touren, gene auch anspruchsvoll in dieser Gegend....

Gruß Walu


----------



## flipdascrip (1. Juni 2007)

Falls Du wirklich MTB-Touren fahren willst, also mit einem signifikanten Singletrail- Anteil, dann vergiss Biberach und Umgebung. Ich wohne seit ca. 5 Jahren mehr oder weniger in BC und habe nichts brauchbares gefunden. Es gibt lediglich geschotterte Forstautobahnen. 

Die nächste Möglichkeit ist das Blautal (Schelklingen,  Blaubeuren, Blaustein, usw.). Da gibt es nette und teilweise auch anspruchsvolle Singletrails. Außerdem kann man da auch mal ein paar Höhenmeter kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (1. Juni 2007)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Falls Du wirklich MTB-Touren fahren willst, also mit einem signifikanten Singletrail- Anteil, dann vergiss Biberach und Umgebung. Ich wohne seit ca. 5 Jahren mehr oder weniger in BC und habe nichts brauchbares gefunden. Es gibt lediglich geschotterte Forstautobahnen.
> 
> Die nächste Möglichkeit ist das Blautal (Schelklingen, Blaubeuren, Blaustein, usw.). Da gibt es nette und teilweise auch anspruchsvolle Singletrails. Außerdem kann man da auch mal ein paar Höhenmeter kurbeln.


...nun mach mal die schöne Heimat nicht ganz so nieder  . Natürlich ists nicht vergleichbar mit der Alb oder dem Allgäu, doch auch um BC gibts einiges.
Möcht hier nur mal den gesamten Jordanberg und den Wald hinter Fischbach erwähnen. Da kannst du innnerhalb eines Radius von 10km mal 2h mit 50% Singletrails fahren und kriegst noch 600hms zusammen.
Für ne schöne Feierabendrunde reichts allemal und die Highlights u. Hm gibts dann halt am WE im Allgäu oder auf der Alb.

Die Crew vom Mtb-Ummendorf kennt sich in der Gegend bestens aus und macht nette Touren. Fährt immer am Di, 18 Uhr am Sportplatz.

Gruß Britta


----------



## walu123 (1. Juni 2007)

Das ist ja schon mal was.

Wohne und fahre ja auch schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren in der Gegend, aber nur bis Äpfingen, sonst eher richtung Ulm.
In Blaubeuren kenne ich einige Strecken, auf der Alb bin ich auch öfters unterwegs. Demnächst wird ja in Münsingen ien Bikepark eröffnet, dort werd ich auch mal hinschauen.

Gruß Walu


----------



## flipdascrip (2. Juni 2007)

Hier gibts ja anscheinend tatsächlich richtige MTB-erInnen! 
50 % Singletrail-Anteil halt ich für eine gewagte Ansage aber ich lass mich gerne vom besseren belehren! Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt kannst Du mich am nächsten Dienstag überzeugen.


----------



## britta-ox (4. Juni 2007)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Hier gibts ja anscheinend tatsächlich richtige MTB-erInnen!
> Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt kannst Du mich am nächsten Dienstag überzeugen.


 
... Mtb-lerinnen mit Leib und Seele, aus Fleisch und Blut... 
und richtige Trails... 

Bis Di  ( wenn du nix dazwischenkommen lässt.... )
und walu kommt gleich mit  ?

Gruß Britta


----------



## walu123 (4. Juni 2007)

Walu hätte Interesse hat aber schon 5 Leute zum Pizza essen für Di. eingeladen..... Kommt sonst blöd wenn ich nicht da bin, und irgend jemand muss die Pizzas ja auch machen 
Aber vielleicht ein anderes Mal, habe gestern meine erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Propheten hinter mich gebracht.  Das macht Appetit auf mehr...

Gruß Walu


----------



## flipdascrip (5. Juni 2007)

Es sieht so aus als ob ich meine Drohung war mache!
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist der Sportplatz Richtung Schweinhausen bei der Schule?


----------



## britta-ox (5. Juni 2007)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Es sieht so aus als ob ich meine Drohung war mache!
> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist der Sportplatz Richtung Schweinhausen bei der Schule?


...dann sieht es auch so aus, wie wenn ich meine Drohung wahr machen müsste !  

Du entsinnst dich richtig.
Treffpunkt 18 Uhr am Parkplatz neben dem Sportplatz.
Falls noch jemand Lust bekommen hat - einfach kommen  

Bis später !


----------



## die_wade (11. September 2008)

Ist das noch aktuell? Jeden Dienstag 18 Uhr in Ummendorf am Sportplatz?
Ich ziehe in gut einer woche nach biberach und will biken!!!!!!


----------



## britta-ox (12. September 2008)

die_wade schrieb:


> Ist das noch aktuell? Jeden Dienstag 18 Uhr in Ummendorf am Sportplatz?
> Ich ziehe in gut einer woche nach biberach und will biken!!!!!!


Hallo wade,

seit 14 Tagen treffen wir uns immer schon um 17.30Uhr am Sportplatz, weils doch schon merklich früher dunkel wird. Deshalb auch unbedingt Licht mitbringen. Zumindest für die Heimfahrt wirst du es brauchen.
Bis zur Zeitumstellung wird es auch so bleiben.

Inzwischen haben wir uns in 2 Gruppen aufgeteilt: die, die es bissel schneller mögen und ne gemütlichere.
Schau einfach mal vorbei, du bist herzlich willkommen!

Gruß Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die_wade (12. September 2008)

Hey Britta,

ich werd dann wenn nix dazwischen kommt am Dienstag in 8 Tagen mal mitfahren. Ich weiß nicht was bei euch die Leistungsstufen sind. Wieviel fährt denn die gemütliche und wieviel die schnelle Runde? Hab zwar Kondition aber ne schlechte Technik, weil ich erst seit diesem Jahr bike. 
Licht hab ich am Rad.

Gruß Phillipp alias Wade (hammer nick )


----------



## britta-ox (13. September 2008)

Hallo Philipp,

Wieviel geradelt wird ist von Mal zu Mal ganz unterschiedlich, je nach Wetter und Tour. Meist zwischen 2 und 3 Stunden. Der Unterschied in den 2 Gruppen besteht eigentlich nur im Tempo.
Ist auf alle Fälle machbar, ich schaff auf jeden Fall die 3/4Stunde hin und auch wieder zurück vom Training zu radeln noch ganz gut

Technik brauchst du hier in der Gegend eh nicht viel und wenn du ne gute Kondition hast, kannst du sicher bei beiden Gruppen mitfahren.
Probiers einfach mal aus!

Gruß Britta


----------



## Slash_93 (16. Januar 2009)

In Laupheim ist es durchaus möglich zu biken, ich wohne bei Laupheim. Mommentan bauen wir bei uns ne FR/DH Strecke, die allerdings im Bau ist, aber denk in absehbarer Zeit vertig wird. Ich bin bisher auch schon des öfteren in das 15 km entfernte, 45 min Fahrt Regglisweiler, Dietenheim, Bellenberg etc. gefahren und dort nette Leute kennen gelernt. In Laupheim gibts auch n paar DHler und auch noch ne andere Strecke. Wobei ich mich mit der Sportart noch nciht alzu lang befasse, aber demnächst kommt ein Nox Hc 8 mit 200 im Heck her  Also in Laupheim ist es möglich zu biken, auch wenn wir nicht mitten in den Bergen sitzen. Kannst dich ja mal melden.


----------



## Slash_93 (16. Januar 2009)

Wäre auch froh über Gleichgesinnte, die auch am Bau der Strecke helfen würdem. Einfach melden!


----------



## walu123 (20. Januar 2009)

wo ist die Strecke? Wer ist da dabei, wie und was. Interessiert mich schon als Laupheimer bzw. Baltringer. Fahre zwar viel im Osterried, Baggerseen Richtung Rißtissen etc., weiß aber nicht wos ne gescheite Abfahrt gibt. Von Mietingen dann Richtung Heggbacher Weiher gibts etliche CC Strecken, dort sind wir früher schon viel gefahren. Sind aber halt nur kurze Passagen.
 Gerne auch weitere Infos per pm

Gruß Walu


----------



## walu123 (20. Januar 2009)

ich könnte Hammer, Säge, Quad samt Anhänger und ein Fichtenmoped zum Bau beisteuern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walu123 (20. Januar 2009)

@ slash:

musst du mal nach Hindelang fahren. War dort vor 2 Wochen zum Schlitten fahren. Gibts im Sommer richtig gute Strecken, soweit ich das aus dem lift erkennen konnte. Ist man schnell dort, Tageskarte kostet 18â¬. Nur mal so als Anreiz...

GruÃ Walu


----------



## Slash_93 (20. Januar 2009)

hindelang soll nicht so der brüller sein


----------



## DenK (30. Januar 2009)

Servus Slash_93,

Komme aus BC.

Hast du mal genauere Infos zu der Strecke in Laupheim? Wo wollt ihr genau bauen? Hätte riesig Lust auch mal beim Bauen zu helfen, so richtig schöne Trails mit Sprüngen oder Hühnerleitern gibts ja um BC rum nicht wirklich. (oder ich habe sie noch nicht gefunden).

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## Slash_93 (30. Januar 2009)

Wir haben an unserer mommentanen Strecke probleme mit Müslis und Besitzer... mommentan suchen wir einen neuen Hang...


----------



## DenK (3. Februar 2009)

Dann sag mal bescheid wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt.

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## walu123 (9. März 2009)

und? wie siehts aus? Gibts was Neues...

Gruß Walu


----------



## Slash_93 (9. März 2009)

Wir hätten n Waldstück gefunden, bei dem wir gute Chancen hätten geduldet zu werden. Allerdings ist es nicht wirklich sehr steil. Ich hab mich jetzt ausgiebig erkundet und mich auch mit welchen unterhalten, die auch kein alzu großes Gefälle haben und sie waren der Meinung, dass es kein Problem wäre. Ich bin noch etwas unschlüssig, kann mir aber Vorstellen, dass man was schönes bauen könnte. Ich hätt noch n paar Alternativen. Ansonsten würde ich richtug Rot gehen, dort würde ich auf jeden Fall fündig werden, wobei ich 9 km bis zur Strecke etwas weit finde, notfalls aber erträglich. Ein Vorteil wäre es auf jeden Fall, wenn ich um Baustetten, Laupheim rum was finden würde. In dem Waldstück hinter Mietingen bei dem Sägewerk wär sicherlich auch was möglicih, wobei dort die Forstwirtschaft sehr stark betrieben wird und ich bezweifle dort geduldet zu werden. Ich fahre mommentan immer im Illertaal auf Höhe Dietenheim, Regglisweiler. In Regglisweiler ists ganz nett. Es steht fest, dass bei uns in der Gegend was her muss. Woher kommt denn ihr?


----------



## walu123 (10. März 2009)

Richtung Heggbacher Weiher kenne ich mich recht gut aus, da ich dort seit jeher fahre. Es gibt dort gute Streckenabschnitte, man kann locker 2h rumfahren. Allerdings wenig für richtige Abfahrten.
Bisher hatte ich noch nie Probs, kenne aber leider niemand, der dort nen Wald hat. Ich habe selber einen im Osterried, aber dort ist es topfeben.
Die ganzen Kiesgruben und dazu gehörende Umgebungen etc. kann man vergessen, wir wollten dort schon mit dem Quad rein, adurften aber offiziell nirgends.

Gruß aus Baltringen


----------



## das waldhuhn (16. März 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> hindelang soll nicht so der brüller sein



Also Hindelang ist so übel nicht. Wenn man wanderweg-artige enge Strecken mag ist die Schwarze Strecke durchaus lustig. Flutschige enge Kurven, teils gscheit steil, ne interessante Stein/Wurzelpassage und insgesamt bestimmt keine glattgeleckte Murmelbahn. Schwieriger wie der Wildride in Todtnau (naja, kein Wunder) Die Gelbe und die Grüne sind naturbelassene Karrenwege wo man sich für Endurorennen durchaus fit machen kann, was das Bewältigen superhässlicher Steinbrockenabschnitte betrifft. Was mir in Hindelang gut gefällt ist 's Ritzel, ich hoff die Verena machts dieses Jahr auch wieder. Entspannte Atmosphäre ohne Superheldengetue. Paar Drops für die, die's brauchen, paar Northshore-Leitern mit ner Wippe, anschauen lohnt sich schon finde ich. Ich geh erst dann nimmer hin wenn ich die Schwarze ohne Fahrfehler runterkomm. Gegen Ende der Gelben gibts auch nen netten Sprung der lustig schubst wenn man ihn mit Schub anfährt und gscheit abzieht. Einziger Nachteil an Hindelang: Auf Gelb und Grün können Wanderer laufen.

salü!

Das Huhn


----------



## walu123 (2. April 2009)

Also ich war gestern mal wieder auf Tour, nach 8 Wochen Rückenbeschwerden und Bike-Verbot hat es mich gestern also rausgerissen.
War 2h unterwegs und zwar fast vollständig im Heggbacher Wald, rund um den gleichnamigen Weiher. Dort kann man sich min. 2h lang aufhalten. Von steilen matschigen Uphills bis zu Wurzelpassagen und langen flowigen Abfahrten ist echt vieles dabei. Durch die momentanen Waldarbeiten ergeben sich auch manch neuer Trail.
Hier in der uMgebung wirklich zu empfehlen. 

Gruß Walu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walu123 (9. Juni 2009)

gibts was neues vom Bauvorhaben in Baustetten?

Gruß Walu


----------



## Slash_93 (20. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte das Thread mal wieder beleben. Ich bin derzeit verzweifelt auf der Suche nach ner Ordentlichen Abfahrt um Baustetten rum, wo man geduldet wird und bauen kann, sowie ne annehmbare Abfahrt hat. Allerdings ist es bei uns in der Gegend einfach *******, was mich derart ankotzt. Aber da es ohne nicht geht, werde ich verzweifelt weiter suchen. Wenn jemand irg welche Tipps hat, ich bin über alles froh. Ich bin auch schon in dem Wald bei der Mühle mit meinen 180mm Federweg rumgegurkt, aber ewig nichts gefunden und dann voller Frust wieder heimgefahren


----------



## powderliner (30. Juni 2009)

Moin ihr Oberschwaben bin seit Januar in Baustetten, bin die letzten Jahre überwiegend Rennrad gefahren. Hab nun aber mal wieder Lust auf ein wenig MTB bekommen und wollt mal fragen ob man sich hier irgendwo anschließen kann. 
Bin für fast alles zu haben. Da meine Frau auch fährt (beginner) wäre eine langsame Tourengruppe ganz gut.
Tourenempfehlungen werden auch gerne entgegengenommen. ;-)

vielen Dank


----------



## walu123 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo nach Baustetten,
ich würde mich der gemütlichen Truppe auch anschließen. Ganz nett kann man Richtung Heggbach im Wald fahren, jedoch gibts hier in der Umgebung nicht viel anspruchsvolles.
Eine feste Tourengruppe gibts hier auch nicht, mir mal nicht bekannt. Ich fahre öfters mit nem Studienkumpel aus Orsenhausen, oder mit nem Kumpel hier aus Baltringen. In meiner Altersklasse +/-30 gabs in Baustetten leider nie Gleichgesinnte. Habe dort 18 Jahre gewohnt.
Mein Frau fährt ebenfalls, auch Anfänger. 

Gruß Walu


----------



## powderliner (30. Juni 2009)

Können uns gerne mal zusammenschließen. Weiß jetzt nicht genau wies bei uns am Wochenende zeitlich aussieht. Meine Frau ist halt wirklich Anfängerin könnens ja einfach mal zusammen probieren. ich bin 27 meine Frau 23.
oder halt abends nach der Arbeit. so ab ca. 18Uhr würds bei uns gehen.


----------



## walu123 (30. Juni 2009)

o.k., geht klar. Bei uns ist gerade Nachwuchs gekommen, so dass es wohl für meine Frau eher schwierig ist im Moment. Aber sonst einfach melden, ich bin gerne dabei.

Gruß Walu


----------



## Slash_93 (30. Juni 2009)

Könntest du mir mal genau erklären, wo das hinter dem Wald von Mietingen ist?


----------



## walu123 (1. Juli 2009)

Kurzinfo:
Von Mietingen an der Rottum entlang Richtung Schöneburg. Dann am Sägewerk (Holzbau Müller) rechts hoch in den Heggbacher-Wald. Man kann hier dann ca. 1km auf der Kiesstraße bleiben bis links unter der Heggbacher Weiher kommt. Dort kann man links rum um den Weiher fahren und kommt dann an der Ortsverbindungsstraße Sulmingen-Schöneburg wieder raus. Hier kann man dann die Straße queren oder rechts die Straße runter und dann gleich wieder rechts in den Wald hinein. Da ich kein GPS habe kann ich nicht ganeures sagen, ich kenne die Strecken halt...
Sind alles Forstwege, nichts sehr spektakuläres, wenn man die Wege nicht verlässt.

Gruß Walu


----------



## m1k3 (9. Juli 2009)

So Hallo, 

jetzt melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort, ich bin aus Schwendi.
Ich suche auch noch Touren Anschluss. Vieleicht ist ja hier noch jemand der gleichgesinnt ist.
Ich habe noch 2 bekannte aus Bellenberg, allerdings beide noch Anfänger, fahren öffters mal zusammen Touren mit einfachem bis mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Vieleicht hat ja jemand Lust.... 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schatten (9. Juli 2009)

Da ich jetzt wieder halbwegs fit bin, wäre ich auch für Touren zu haben. Komme aus Laupheim.


----------



## m1k3 (10. Juli 2009)

Hmm wir haben ja mal eine gute Streuung.

Laupheim, Biberach, Baustetten, Laupheim, Schwendi.

Ohne ien Zentrales treffen wird das net klappen....


----------



## powderliner (10. Juli 2009)

Ok dann würd ich jetzt einfach mal vorschlagen Dienstag Abend ne kleine Feierabendrunde. Startpunkt Laupheim Rathaus bei mir gehts ab 18Uhr (laut Accuweather solls halbwegs gutes Wetter geben).
Es sollte allerdings jemand Ortskundiges dabei sein da ich keine Ahnung habe wo man hinfahren kann. Wer mit will hier melden ;-)


----------



## Slash_93 (10. Juli 2009)

Dann könnt ihr ja noch einmal durch den Schlosspark, vom Schlos ganz oben runter fahren, 3 Kicker, 1 Anlieger.


----------



## powderliner (10. Juli 2009)

Klingt gut aber ich glaub mit meinem jetzigen Bike geht das Schief.
Komm doch auch mit!


----------



## powderliner (12. Juli 2009)

powderliner schrieb:


> Ok dann würd ich jetzt einfach mal vorschlagen Dienstag Abend ne kleine Feierabendrunde. Startpunkt Laupheim Rathaus bei mir gehts ab 18Uhr (laut Accuweather solls halbwegs gutes Wetter geben).
> Es sollte allerdings jemand Ortskundiges dabei sein da ich keine Ahnung habe wo man hinfahren kann. Wer mit will hier melden ;-)



Moin Moin,
so muss meinen Vorschlag revidieren haben eigentlich morgen nachmittag bis abend eine Geschäftsveranstaltung, allerdings nur bei gutem Wetter. Sollte es morgen regnen wird die Veranstaltung auf Dienstag verlegt. 
Zur Sicherheit und da auch noch niemand bisher mitfahren will würde ich nun *Mittwoch ab 18Uhr* vorschlagen.
Treffpunkt Laupheim Rathaus, wenn jemand nen besseren Treffpunkt hat einfach reinschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schatten (12. Juli 2009)

Das Wetter sieht ja ziemlich durchwachsen für die nächsten Tage aus, da sollte man eher kurzfristig entscheiden.

@powderliner: Wie lang ist eigentlich bei dir eine "kleine Feierabendrunde"?


----------



## powderliner (12. Juli 2009)

1-2h max. würd ich sagen. Kann man ja abklären bin flexibel.


----------



## m1k3 (12. Juli 2009)

Ja das Wetter ist absolut Grauenhaft, bin heute schon von Memmingen nach Schwendi im Dauerregen gefahren..... 

Also ich würde sagen das musst echt fast ne Stunde vorher entscheiden. Ob oder Ob net...


----------



## powderliner (14. Juli 2009)

So die Wetteraussichten für morgen sehen bescheiden aus. Da bisher auch noch niemand zugesagt hat würde ich den Treff morgen Canceln.

Neue Tourenvorschläge werden gerne angenommen. Denke ich schwing mich am Donnerstag aufs Rad. wenn jemand Lust hat einfach melden.


----------



## walu123 (15. Juli 2009)

Ah ha, hier tut sich was!

Wo gibts denn im Schloßpark die angedeuteten Kicker? Vom Schloss oben kann man rechts am JuZe vorbei runter auf den oberen Weg fahren, dann nach Osten, dort kann man die Treppen runter oder vorher links Richtung Quelle runter. Wir sind früher vom östlichen Ende des eigentlichen Parks(dort liegen auch die 1-2 Kicker??) links des Grabens am Hang entlang Richtung Viadukt gefahren. Aber als ich letzte Woche im Schlosspark war, da war von der alten Spur nichts mehr zu sehen, alles verwuchert.

Gruß Walu

P.S. Das Wetter soll beständig sein: beständig Regen. Morgen solls warm und trocken sein, am Freitag schon wieder unbeständig...


----------



## m1k3 (15. Juli 2009)

Man könnte fast meinen, das einzige was beständig ist, ist die Unbeständigkeit.


----------



## Slash_93 (15. Juli 2009)

Gerade der Weg wos die Quelle runtergeht, eig nicht zu übersehen, rechts von der Treppe ist n Anlieger.


----------



## powderliner (16. Juli 2009)

Spontan gefragt hat heut abend jemand lust auf eine kleine runde radeln, falls ja einfach pm oder hier eintragendann kann man den rest besprechen?
falls sich niemand findet bin ich dann mit dem rennradel unterwegs. da kann ich mich nicht so schnell verirren. ;-)


----------



## schatten (16. Juli 2009)

Ich werde mich kurzfristig melden, wenns bei mir klappt.
Wolltest du wieder um 18 Uhr los?


----------



## powderliner (16. Juli 2009)

Jo erstmal mal noch tour schauen und dann so um 18uhr rum losfahrn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walu123 (17. Juli 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> Gerade der Weg wos die Quelle runtergeht, eig nicht zu übersehen, rechts von der Treppe ist n Anlieger.



Gefunden! Kenne die Stelle zwar, war für mich halt irgend wie nur ne "Abfahrt". War am Mittwoch noch spontan dort, da das Wetter ja mitgespielt hat.

Gruß Walu


----------



## FrankDe (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo MTBer!

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Trails in Umgebung Biberach. Ich fahre des öfteren Reglisweiler, Bellenberg und Kellmünz. Hin und wieder auch mal nen kleinen Trail bei Hegbach oder Mietingen. Ich bin mir jedoch sicher das es noch mehr gibt.
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich den Thread nur überflogen habe. Mich würde z.B. interessieren, wo es die Trails bei Fischbach gibt, bzw. wie man die findet?

Hätte jmd. Lust in den nächsten Tagen mal ne Tour zu machen, sodass man sich gegenseitig vllt ein paar Trails zeigen kann.

Gruß Frank


----------



## DenK (25. Juli 2009)

Servus,

Um die Fischbacher Gegend kennenzulernen fährst du am besten mal mit der Ummendorfer Mtb-Gruppe mit.
Die fahren jeden Dienstag um 18 Uhr. Treffpunkt ist die Sporthalle in Ummendorf.
Nächsten Dienstag bin ich auch dabei.

Hier gibts mehr Infos:
http://picasaweb.google.com/trailcharly

Ansonsten kenne ich schon ein paar Trails in der direkten Umgebung von Biberach.
Vom Jordanberg geht ein ganz netter Trail runter bis zum Jordanbad.
Oder im Wolfental gibts einen recht anspruchsvollen.
Im Wald zwischen BC und Birkenhard gibts auch was.

Aber die sind alle nicht so leicht zu finden und teilweise etwas zugewuchert. 


Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## FrankDe (25. Juli 2009)

Jo! Danke für den Tip! Werds mir mal überlegen.
Man könnte doch auch mal einen Treffpunkt mit allen, die den Thread hier nützen, ausmachen. Dann könnte jeder dem anderen etw. vorstellen.
So lernt jeder neue Teile in der Gegend hier kennen.

Gruß Frank

Frage: Stimmt die e-mail adresse: [email protected] ?


----------



## FrankDe (25. Juli 2009)

Also, wie gesagt, wenn jmd. Zeit und Lust hat, ich bin dabei. Einfach melden.

Gruß Frank


----------



## m1k3 (27. Juli 2009)

FrankDe schrieb:


> Also, wie gesagt, wenn jmd. Zeit und Lust hat, ich bin dabei. Einfach melden.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Also du bist in der Iller Umgebung unterwegs, das bin ich auch, von Regglisweiler bis Memmingen bin ich zu finden, ins Illtertal gibts auch die ein oder andere nette Abfahrt, können uns auch mal auf ne Tour treffen wenn du Lust hast.


----------



## FrankDe (27. Juli 2009)

Hi @all!

War gestern mit dem Bike unterwegs. Herrliches Wetter! Hab mir gedacht, das ich durch den Tip mal an den Jordanberg schaue. Ein wenig geschaut und herumgefahren und letztendlich mit ein wenig Glück dann auch schließlich den Trail gefunden. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, bis zu dem Augenblick, als ich einen Defekt am Rad hatte.
Ärgerliche Sache! Naja, ich hoffe, das alles reparabel ist....

Und wenn das Bike wieder ganz ist, wird ne Tour zusammen gefahren. Kann sich ja gerne noch der ein oder andere anschließen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Slash_93 (27. Juli 2009)

Ich komm aus Laupheim, bin auch immer im Illertaal, dh Bellenberg, Regglisweiler etc utnerwegs, war gestern an den Heggbacher Weiher, aber hab leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## walu123 (27. Juli 2009)

ich hab urlaub... D.h.abends sollte was gehen. Gruß walu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walu123 (27. Juli 2009)

walu123 schrieb:


> ich hab urlaub... D.h.abends sollte was gehen. Gruß walu


  sitze gerade mit weizen und wlan-handy auf der terasse, das ist ein gefummel damit, gut nacht


----------



## britta-ox (28. Juli 2009)

DenK schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Um die Fischbacher Gegend kennenzulernen fährst du am besten mal mit der Ummendorfer Mtb-Gruppe mit.
> Die fahren jeden Dienstag um 18 Uhr. Treffpunkt ist die Sporthalle in Ummendorf.
> ...


Heute Abend ist es wieder soweit:
Treffpunkt 18 Uhr am Sportplatz in Ummendorf.
Es gibt zwei Gruppen, die eine fährt Tempo, die andere mäßig. Trails gibts bei beiden

Wer Lust hat, einfach mal vorbeischauen. Wir fahren jeden Dienstag, ohne Sommerpause. Und die 1. Gruppe fährt auch im Winter durch.


----------



## powderliner (13. August 2009)

walu123 schrieb:


> Gefunden! Kenne die Stelle zwar, war für mich halt irgend wie nur ne "Abfahrt". War am Mittwoch noch spontan dort, da das Wetter ja mitgespielt hat.
> 
> Gruß Walu



Moin war gestern spontan unterwegs und dachte ich such mal am Schloss. Bin auch fündig geworden. den etwas größeren Kicker wollte ich meinem Radel mit meinem momentanen fahrkönnen aber nicht antun.

grüßle

ps. lohnt sich die Reggae night in Laupheim am Freitag?


----------



## walu123 (13. August 2009)

Auf der Reggae-Night ist immer viel los. An sich ein Top-Fest bei gutem Wetter! Gutes Essen, gute Reggeamusik, wenn man die mag, Cocktails, Bar etc.

Am Samstag dann der Geheimtipp schlechthin: Maisackerfest in Dellmensingen. Gefeiert wird in einem Maisacker, d.h. ringsum ist Mais, innen Gras. Kultfest mit guter Mucke, Getränke, und Essen. Hit ist der "Heiße Schotte". Einfach mal nach "Fahrende Schotten" googeln.

Gruß Walu, der auf beiden Festen hinter der Bar steht, so wies momentan aussieht...


----------



## FrankDe (13. August 2009)

Hi! gibt es eigentlich noch mehr Trails im Waldstück zwischen Schöneburg und Mietingen? Ich kenne halt die zwei kurzen Abschnitte an den zwei Seen. Die sind aber auch schon in 5min gefahren.

Gruß


----------



## walu123 (13. August 2009)

FrankDe schrieb:


> Hi! gibt es eigentlich noch mehr Trails im Waldstück zwischen Schöneburg und Mietingen? Ich kenne halt die zwei kurzen Abschnitte an den zwei Seen. Die sind aber auch schon in 5min gefahren.
> 
> Gruß



leider nicht, so weit ich weiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderliner (13. August 2009)

walu123 schrieb:


> Auf der Reggae-Night ist immer viel los. An sich ein Top-Fest bei gutem Wetter! Gutes Essen, gute Reggeamusik, wenn man die mag, Cocktails, Bar etc.
> 
> Am Samstag dann der Geheimtipp schlechthin: Maisackerfest in Dellmensingen. Gefeiert wird in einem Maisacker, d.h. ringsum ist Mais, innen Gras. Kultfest mit guter Mucke, Getränke, und Essen. Hit ist der "Heiße Schotte". Einfach mal nach "Fahrende Schotten" googeln.
> 
> Gruß Walu, der auf beiden Festen hinter der Bar steht, so wies momentan aussieht...



mal schauen ob ich dich hinter der bar erkenne ;-) Reggae night kommen wir auf jedenfall, aber beim anderen ich weiß nichtmal wo dellmensingen ist... ;-)


----------



## m1k3 (13. August 2009)

Ich kenn noch nen Trail, ziemlich flowig ist aber dafür schön lang. Die Marienstaig zwischen Illerreichen und Filzingen.

Trocken ist der Singletrail verhältnissmäßig einfach zu fahren.
Bei Nässe bietet er doch die ein oder andere knifflige Stelle.
Auf die Länge hab ich explizid noch net geachtet, es kommen aber alleine im Singletrail schon ein paar Kilometer zusammen.

Wenn jemand Bedarf hat, können wir uns gerne mal zum Trail surfen treffen.

Gruß


Mike


----------



## FrankDe (13. August 2009)

> leider nicht, so weit ich weiss...


 
hmmm, schade!
Da fällt mir ein, am westlichen Teil von Mietingen, in der Nähe vom Rehgelände gibt es einen Graben mit steilen Hängen, auch toll, aber wiederum kurz. Dort fahr ich auch des öfteren.



> Die Marienstaig zwischen Illerreichen und Filzingen.


 
Der ist auch super! Gerade wegen seiner Länge. Hab zwar auch noch nie genau auf den Tacho geschaut, aber ich glaube das es so ca. 5 -7km sein müssten. Anspruchsvoll ist er in der Tat nicht. Das liegt aber auch nur daran, weil er nur eben ist. Jedoch wenn man den Trail schnell durchfährt gibt es auch die ein oder andere knifflige Stelle, wo man aufpassen muss.

Gerade diesen Trail in Verbindung mit dem Trail von Bellenberg und Regglisweiler sind von mir zu Hause eine tolle Strecke. Mit ca. 75km Länge und drei Stunden Fahrt eine optimale Trainingsstrecke. Und an Höhenmeter fehlt es ihr auch nicht - zwar nicht vergleichbar mit einer Strecke auf der Alb oder den Alpen, aber für die flache Gegend hier doch schon einiges.
Und man ist danach auch schön erschöpft.

Übrigens wär ich morgen und am WE unterwegs.

Gruß


----------



## m1k3 (13. August 2009)

Den trail in Bellenberg welchen meinst du da????


----------



## FrankDe (13. August 2009)

> Den trail in Bellenberg welchen meinst du da????


 
Wie soll ich das beschreiben. Ganz östlich von Belleberg zeiht sich doch eine Hangkette entlang. Dort kann man oben fahren und es gibt auch viele tolle Abfahrten, die auch teilweise anspruchsvoll sind.
Wahrscheinlich weißt du nicht wo das ist, aber ich fahr immer kurz vor dem Citroen-Autohaus rechts und dann den Hang hinauf. Man kann aber an mehreren Stellen hochfahren. Allerdings kommt man nicht überall ohne schieben hoch.

Gruß


----------



## m1k3 (15. August 2009)

ok, ich weis wo du meinst, das sind die trails an der Römerhalde und Schlossberg in Bellenberg...  oder?


----------



## Boreal1988 (25. Oktober 2009)

Tach zusammen 
bin hier in ganz neu in Laupheim und auch Anfänger mit dem MTB daher hab ich gar kein plan wie und was so abgeht. Könnte mir jemand paar einfache Touren empfehlen wo man als anfänger zurecht kommt. Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar
Grüßle


----------



## Slash_93 (25. Oktober 2009)

Also ich komm auch aus dem Raum Laupheim, was fährst du denn? DH/Freeride, CC?


----------



## FrankDe (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht an wen die Frage gerichtet war, aber ich fahre CC.


----------



## Boreal1988 (25. Oktober 2009)

Slash_93 schrieb:


> Also ich komm auch aus dem Raum Laupheim, was fährst du denn? DH/Freeride, CC?


  Ich wollte so trail und so touren fahren wo man seine kondition verbessert also denk dann des geht so in richtung cc oder aber wie gesagt bin ein neuling auf dem gebiet :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (25. Oktober 2009)

Im Illertaal bei Regglisweiler gibts nette passende Singletrails, knappe 20km von Laupheim aus. An und für sich hast du dir da zum Biken ein derart bescheidenes Gebiet rausgesucht. Ich kenn so ziehmlich alles was es bei uns in der Gegend gibt. Wenn ich wieder ne Gabel habe kannst du ja theoretisch mal mitfahren, bin öfters im Illertaal. Ich fahr aber hauptsächlich Fr und DH


----------



## Boreal1988 (25. Oktober 2009)

Oh ok danke des schau ich mir mal an. Naja man muss halt des beste daraus machen was einem zu verfügung steht.
Auf des angebot komm ich gern ma zurück muss ma sagen wenn zeit hast


----------



## Slash_93 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ist so recht schwer zu finden, wenn du es allerdings trotzdem versuchst, kannste dich ja melden, nächste Woche geht bei mir gar nix, aber da kommt die neue Gabel. Wenn die da ist muss ich dringend ne ganz böse Runde drehen und ich war schon länger nicht mehr bei meinen Kollegen ausm Illertaal


----------



## Boreal1988 (25. Oktober 2009)

haja ich versuchs mal. meld mich dann mal. kannst du eigentlich eher abends oder am wochenende


----------



## walu123 (26. Oktober 2009)

wie immer mein Tipp: Der Wald am Hegbacher Weiher(Fährst du von Laupheim über Baustetten nach MIetingen, immer an der Rottum entlang, dann Richtung Schöneburg. Am Sägewerk dann rechts hoch über die Rottum. Das ist der Hegbacher Wald. Bleibst du immer auf dem Hauptweg bis du den Weiher links unten erahnen kannst 1,5km. Gibt es dann zig Möglichkeiten, steile Passagen, nette Abfahrten, etc., alles Schotter, keine Autos, Platz und fast keine Fußgänger)
Aber nix aufregendes, aber zum Grundlagen trainieren super. Es gibt dann noch nen netten Spot in Mietingen Richtung Hirschgehege mit steilen Abfahrten und Wurzelpassagen, auch gut für den Anfang.

Habe keine digitale Karte, sonst könnt ich mal was einzeichnen.

Gruß Walu


----------



## FrankDe (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob Regglisweiler zur Zeit der Tipp ist. In letzter Zeit hat es viel geregnet und da wird es jetzt so richtig schlammig sein. Natürlich sollte man nicht mountainbiken wenn man keinen Dreck im Gesicht verträgt, allerdings ist dabei auch das Fahrrad danach so verschlammt, dass es ohne Dampfstrahler fast nicht mehr sauber zu bekommen ist.
Eher würde ich da den Trail am Jordanberg empfehlen, oder die Teile bei Mietingen wie bereits von walu123 erwähnt. Ist zwar nicht so anspruchsvoll und der Spaßfaktor ist nicht ganz so hoch, allerdings reicht das für einen Anfänger vollkommen aus.
Bei mir geht es morgen auf die Schwäbische Alb, wo ich das zu Hause alles vergessen werde   !

Gruß Frank


----------



## Boreal1988 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hey danke für die ganzen Tipps versuch mich da mal zu recht zu finden 
Hoffe das ich des noch die Woche schaffe


----------



## walu123 (28. Oktober 2009)

War gestern wieder im Mietinger Wald unterwegs. Von der Nässe her gehts wunderbar. Durch das ganze Laub muss man halt mehr aufpassen, logisch.
Fahr mal in Mietingen die Aufhofer Straße raus bis du zu dem großen Haufen mit Gartenabfällen kommst(rechts ist der Club 13er glaub ich)
Dort ist links hoch dieser Waldspot, von dem ich geschrieben habe. Alles steil am Hang, aber gut fahrbar, da gut sichtbare Wege. Nix großes, aber ganz nett.

Gruß Walu


----------



## Slash_93 (29. Oktober 2009)

Dass Regglisweiler nach Regen immer recht nass ist, das ist klar, aber das macht doch Spaß?! Wir gehen oft gezielt nachdem es in einer Nach 60 L geregnet hat in den Bikepark. Am Jordanbad ists ganz nett, gibts ne echt feine Freeride Strecke und ich bin erst ne halbe Stunde um diese dummen Weier herumgegurkt und hab nichts gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slash_93 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd heut ins Illertaal gehen, jetzt dann.


----------



## FrankDe (7. November 2009)

> Dass Regglisweiler nach Regen immer recht nass ist, das ist klar, aber das macht doch Spaß?! Wir gehen oft gezielt nachdem es in einer Nach 60 L geregnet hat in den Bikepark. Am Jordanbad ists ganz nett, gibts ne echt feine Freeride Strecke und ich bin erst ne halbe Stunde um diese dummen Weier herumgegurkt und hab nichts gefunden.


 
Ja am Jordanberg geht das schon. Aber in Regglisweiler bilden sich dann halt immer die Matschlöcher, die bei der Durchfahrt immer alles verschlammen. Natürlich kann man das machen. Ich hab das nur Anfang Sommer gemerkt, das ich im Frühjahr zu oft in Regglisweiler gefahren bin, da bei mir fast alle Lager durch waren.


Gruß Frank


----------



## powderliner (20. November 2009)

Moin
ich würd morgen gern um Laupheim rum ne Runde biken gehen gerne auch nach Reglisweiler. Allein finde ich das jedoch nicht. Jemand lust mitzufahren? 
Ansonsten dreh ich ein paar runden durch den schlosspark und die wälder um Laupheim rum Laupheim.


----------



## schatten (24. November 2009)

Hm, ich sollte doch mal wieder öfter hier reinschauen. Letztes WE war ich auch unterwegs.
Wie siehts kommendes WE aus? Ich bin zwar noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich nicht doch die Snowboardsaison eröffne, werde mich aber nochmal melden.
Wegen Regglisweiler habe ich bei so weichen Bedingungen ein wenig Skrupel; die Wege sind durchs Biken schon ziemlich strapaziert.


----------



## powderliner (24. November 2009)

Servus,
meld dich einfach wenns bei dir passt. Samstag is bei mir nix da muss ich nach Ulm aber am Sonntag würds passen bei mir


----------



## armor (7. Januar 2010)

He Ho zusamen,

ich fahre CC im und um den Burren-Wald bei BC...
Hier kann man ohne Abschnitte 2 mal zu fahren locker 60km mit 700Hm kurbeln. 
Klar, die Singletrails fehlen, aber um Kondi und Speed zu bolzen reicht das zumindest für unter der Woche allemal.

Falls mal einer mitfahren will, jederzeit gerne hier melden!

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankDe (23. Februar 2010)

> He Ho zusamen,
> 
> ich fahre CC im und um den Burren-Wald bei BC...
> Hier kann man ohne Abschnitte 2 mal zu fahren *locker 60km mit 700Hm* kurbeln.
> ...


Hey! Ich fahre auch CC, und 60km/700hm scheint mir für diese Gegend hier recht viel zu sein. Davon würde ich mich gerne überzeugen lassen.

Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen. Das Wetter scheint sich ja allmählich Richtung Frühling hinzubegeben. Und am WE hab ich eigentlich imme Zeit.

Außerdem: geiles Votec!

Gruß Frank


----------



## walu123 (23. Februar 2010)

Wird auch Zeit, dass es Frühling wird! Habe gestern mein Rad gerichtet und festgestellt, dass ich in 2010 noch nicht drauf saß. Und das, obwohl ich sonst im Winter immer gefahren bin.
Wenn wirs gerade davon haben: Ich muss gehen, die Sonne kommt raus, da schau ich mal in den Wald.

Gruß Walu


----------



## armor (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Frank,

gerne zeig ich dir meinen trainingstrack. Lass uns doch einfach mal die Tage hier im Fred schaun wann wir Zeit haben und uns mal treffen können. Fahre meistens alleine, von daher bin ich jederzeit froh über entsprechende Begleitung. TOP!

Gruß
Armin

P.S.: am 08.05.10 gibts den marchtal-marathon:http://muenster-bike-marathon.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=132&Itemid=202

hab mich mal zur Herausforderung für die 88km angemeldet. Und Radsport Breitner findet man in der Gegend bei den Veranstaltungen auch des öfteren! Stichwort Engel-Cup!


----------



## FrankDe (23. Februar 2010)

Ja, genau! Ich schau hier eigentlich fast jeden Tag rein, von dem her, können wir da auch spontan was ausmachen.
Am Samstag soll das Wetter ja gut werden, jedoch ist es fast unmöglich zur Zeit auf ungeteerten Wegen zu fahren. Von dem her muss mr da wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig warten. Aber man könnte sich ja vllt auch für ne Runde auf der Straße treffen.

Was den Münster Bikemarathon angeht, fahr ich dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich nicht mit. War da letztes Jahr schon dabei und die Strecke ist sehr einfach und nicht besonders schön. Außerdem sind an dem WE noch zwei weitere Events. In Singen nämlich und in Kaufbeuren. Singen bin ich ebenfalls letztes Jahr gefahren und ich muss sagen die Strecke ist top. Schöne Anstiege die nicht zu lang oder zu kurz sind und sogar ein richtig toller Singletrail. Wahrscheinlich werd ich mich dafür noch anmelden.

Gruß Frank


----------



## armor (23. Februar 2010)

Ich war letzten Sonntag 50km auf meiner Trainingsstrecke unterwegs...klar ists noch spiegelglatt in den Wäldern, aber mit Erfahrung und guter Fahrtechnik ging das eigentlich ganz gut. Allerdings kann man keinen 26er Schnitt erwarten...

Ich denke bevor wir auf die Straße gehen warten wir lieber noch 1-2 Wochen und führen unsere Bikes artgerecht aus, oder?


----------



## FrankDe (23. Februar 2010)

Klingt gut! Jetzt haben wir die letzten Monate schon auf der Rolle verbracht, dann könn mr auch noch 2 Wochen oder so warten und dann dafür ne richtig schöne Tour machen bei tollem Wetter.


----------



## armor (23. Februar 2010)

apropos singletrail...in marchtal ist die Strecke (Nordschleife) erweitert worden um 4km - anscheinend mit nem schönen singletrail. ich kenne die Wege rund um den Kurs ganz gut und muss sagen es gibt diese singletrails und bin echt gespannt welcher eingebaut wurde...


----------



## armor (23. Februar 2010)

ah, du warst auf der Rolle...ich hab mich mit nem radsportclub (BSG) drei mal die Woche auf den spinning-maschinen "gequält"...das geht nun auch noch 3 Wochen...hab sogar zusäztlich schon das gehasste Laufen eingebaut im Januar und Februar 2 mal 10km die Woche...ich konnts selbst nicht fassen wozu mich dieser Schnee die letzten Wochen getrieben hat...

leider erst knapp 300km outdoor biken dieses Jahr....

aber vergangenen Sonntag hats einfach Lust auf mehr gemacht...allein schon dieser Fernblick von BC aus auf die Alpenkette...ein Traum mit nem Hauch von Frühling.


----------



## FrankDe (23. Februar 2010)

Hmm...ja mal schauen! Die Strecke hat mir aber im Allgemeinen nicht so angesprochen.
Meine Anmeldung hängt jetzt auch davon ab, wo die Teamkollegen fahren möchten.
Aber bis dahin is ja noch genügend Zeit, um sich anzumelden 

Gruß


----------



## FrankDe (23. Februar 2010)

Auja! Sonntag war herrlich.

Leider hat es bei mir und meinem Bruder zeitlich nur für 30km gereicht. Aber war trotzdem ein tolles Gefühl. Ich hatte das schon garnicht mehr so in Erinnerung.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (23. Februar 2010)

Jep, ging mir ähnlich...4 Wochen nicht aufm Bike und dann gleich so ein Tag...Es kam mir vor als wäre ich schon Jahre nicht mehr aufm MTB gesessen...


----------



## walu123 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich war heut draussen

Na ja, das Lachen ist mir eigentlich schon bei Kilometer 1,7 !!! im Heggbacher Wald vergangen.
Feldwege sind entweder fast reifentief matschig oder eisig oder von Wasser überflutet. War eine Stunde draussen mit dem sensationellen Schnitt von 14km/h, danach aber fertig wie selten.

Gute Nacht,

Walu


----------



## hotroder (5. März 2010)

servus miteinander , 
bei uns wirds ab ende März ne wöchentliche MtB ausfahrt geben ... chillige Feierabendrunde  mit ca.400hm und und 30km . 

Bin mir nur über den tag noch nicht sicher . fragt einfach an . 

Treffpunkt : www.bb-bike.de


----------



## walu123 (5. März 2010)

ich wär für Donnerstag...


----------



## hotroder (5. März 2010)

Donnerstag wär OK , Wir werden sehn was sich ergibt 


www.bb-bike.de


----------



## powderliner (5. März 2010)

würd ich mir auch mal überlegen vorbeizukommen.


----------



## armor (5. März 2010)

wäre auch dabei! Donnerstag hört sich gut an!


----------



## habibabua (6. März 2010)

servus hotroder,
das hört sich ja gut an! endlich mal in ner gruppe biken gehn und nicht immer allein durch die wälder heizen. also ich wär auch mal dabei.
gruß habibabua


----------



## hotroder (7. März 2010)

OK , halten wir mal den Donnerstag fest !!!
Ich meld mich rechtzeitig wenn wir das erste mal starten .

www.bb-bike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankDe (20. März 2010)

Hey!

Ich war heute mal wieder in Regglisweiler, dieses Jahr das erste mal mit kurzer Hose bei angenehmen 17°C, und ich muss sagen das der Trail zur Zeit perfekt befahrbar ist. Schön trocken, wie er selten über das Jahr ist.
Jedoch wird man teilweise auf den Waldwegen schon so dreckig, das sich eine Offroadfahrt noch nicht wirklich lohnt. Hätte euch gerne ein paar Bilder von meinem dreckigen Bike gezeigt, allerdings ist zur Zeit keine Digi im Haus.

Ich denke, das man bis in zwei Wochen wieder regelmäßig im Wald fahren kann, je nachdem wie viel Regen sie über die nächsten Wochen haben.
Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall jetzt schon. War heute totz Dreck ein rießen Spaß 

Dann kann man ja auch mal über die gemeinsame Tour bei BC sprechen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## reiner-lph (22. März 2010)

hallo, würde auch kommen.


----------



## habibabua (23. März 2010)

wenn das so weitergeht, kriegen wir hier noch ne richtige biketruppe zusammen...schau an!

@frankde
ich hätt ja nie gedacht, dass die regglisweiler trails momentan gut fahrbar sind. bei der nässe, dem massenhaften schnee der letzten wochen. ich glaub, da werd ich demnächst mal vorbeischaun! sehr geil!


----------



## armor (23. März 2010)

letzten Freitag:
70km 800hm in 2:50Uhr...viel Waldautobahn mit teils noch heftigem Matsch. 
Aber schön den Bussen mitgenommen als kleiner Anstieg...

letzten Samstag:
ganz lockere 37km im Burrenwald mit 400hm...das war noch nicht wirklich trocken...teils nicht befahrbar wegen Waldarbeiten und ausgesehen hab ich danach-und mein bike erst.

Rückweg von der Arbeit auch über den Burrenwald war heute doch schon viel besser...

die saison hat begonnen


----------



## FrankDe (23. März 2010)

> ich hätt ja nie gedacht, dass die regglisweiler trails momentan gut fahrbar sind. bei der nässe, dem massenhaften schnee der letzten wochen. ich glaub, da werd ich demnächst mal vorbeischaun! sehr geil!


Ja, das hab ich eigentlich auch erwartet.
Jedoch liegt da momentan noch viel trockenes Laub vom Herbst und ich glaube, das hat die ganze Feuchtigkeit vom Trail aufgesaugt. Also, wirklich top befahrbar.
Das war letzten Frühjahrsbeginn auch schon so ähnlich, bis der erste große Regenschüttler kam...

Am Donnerstag werd ich auch wieder da sein....

Gruß


----------



## powderliner (24. März 2010)

Hi Frank ich würd da ja gern mal hin nach regglisweiler aber ich glaube konditionell kann ich bei dir nicht mithalten wenn ich mir deinen Fuhrpark durchlese. Bin im moment konditionell ne ziemliche Lusche.

ps. haben den gleichen Händler wie es aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankDe (24. März 2010)

Naja, ich weiß nicht wie fit du bist, aber ich hab kein Problem wegen anderer auch mal auf die Bremse zu treten.

Ich kann dich schonmal mitnehmen nach Regglisweiler, nur starte ich morgen z.B. schon so gegen 14:00 Uhr.
Wenns da zeitlich bei dir passt, könn mr schon zusammenhinfahren, weil wenn man das nicht kennt, hat man hier echt was verpasst.

Gruß


----------



## powderliner (24. März 2010)

Hi Frank 14Uhr geht leider nicht werd wohl erst gegen 17Uhr vom arbeiten kommen. Wird Zeit das länger hell ist abends.
Ein ander mal bin ich dann bestimmt dabei und bis dahin hoffentlich mit mehr Kondition.

Dann wünsch ich dir mal viel spaß morgen in Regglisweiler.


----------



## armor (25. März 2010)

Regglisweiler scheint ja geradezu der Geheimtip schlecht hin zu sein in der Gegend.
Ich wär dann auch mal dabei.

Wenns Wetter passt, nächsten Do? Da is auch schon länger hell und am Tag darauf ist Feiertag!

Wär doch schön ne kleine Truppe zusammen zu bekommen...ich bin zeitlich auch sehr flexibel die nächsten Wochen


----------



## powderliner (25. März 2010)

Schade nächsten Donnerstag klappt bei mir nicht sind über die Feiertage bei den Eltern.


----------



## FrankDe (25. März 2010)

Ok! Also bei mir würde das gehen.

Dann mach ich sozusagen den Guide. Müsst halt sagen wie konditionell anspruchsvoll ihr das ganze wollt.
Dann müsste halt das Wetter noch passen...


----------



## FrankDe (4. April 2010)

> ich fahre CC im und um den Burren-Wald bei BC...
> Hier kann man ohne Abschnitte 2 mal zu fahren locker 60km mit 700Hm  kurbeln.


Wäre immer noch an dieser Strecke interessiert. Die Wege sind trocken und über die nächsten Tage soll es wärmer werden. Konnte man da mal einen Termin ausmachen?

Gruß Frank


----------



## armor (4. April 2010)

klar! kann man. werde morgen allerdings erstmal die Strecke des marchtal-bikemarathons abfahren...wie wärs am donnerstag oder freitag?


----------



## FrankDe (4. April 2010)

Jo klingt gut!

Hast du ein Navi für die Strecke von Obermarchtal? Oder machst du das ganz altmodisch mit Karte? Denn wir sind auch gerade am überlegen, ob wir jetzt doch nicht in Obermarchtal mitfahren.
Um wie viel Uhr hast du vor dort morgen zu fahren?

Gruß


----------



## armor (4. April 2010)

*AW: 2. Marchtal-Bike-Marathon* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Hallo Gemeinde
Hier ein parr Termine da könnt ihr die Strecke Abfahren mit Begleitung 
Hier die Termine für die Streckenbesichtigungen:
Bei allen Terminen wird die Südschleife und die Nordschleife  befahren....
Treffpunkt jeweils am Eingang zum Kloster vor dem ehemaligen Gasthaus  Adler. 

Montag: 05.04.2010 14:00 Uhr
Sonntag: 11.04.2010 10:00 Uhr
Mittwoch: 21.04.2010 18:00 Uhr

Mittwoch: 28.04.2010 18:00 Uhr Strecke wird in Renntempo gefahren, bitte  
nur ambitionierte Racer erwünscht.....

Sonntag: 02.05.2010 18:00 Uhr.

ich werde am montag Da sein
Wünsche eine Frohe Ostern


Hallo Frank,

hier die Daten...es werden wohl ein paar Leuts am Start sein. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es zeitlich auf morgen-bekomme heute abend osterbesuch der wohl auch über nacht bleiben wird...
ansonsten fahr ich an nem anderen Termin mit. Und den am 28.04. werd ich auf jeden Fall wahrnehmen...sozusagen die Generalprobe - und bis dahin ist meine XX-Schleuder auch am Start...

Gruß
Armin


----------



## FrankDe (4. April 2010)

oh Osterbesuch  ! Hört sich vielversprechend an.

Unser Team wird dann morgen wahrscheinlich als extra Truppe fahren. 

Wegen Donnerstag bzw. Freitag kann  man sich ja hier nochmal am Mittwoch treffen und näheres besprechen.

gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (4. April 2010)

sorry-deine Frage wegen GPS/Karte ich hab ein garmin 305edge also gps allerdings ist die karte nicht drin - werds in der Gruppe einmal abfahren und dann ist der track drin.
verlass mich da morgen auf die Kollegen wegen Karte.
zudem wirds morgen eh nur ein lockeres rollen im unteren Pulsbereich geben...

also keine sorgen - ich bin die strecke zu teilen zumindest letztes Jahr schon mal gefahren...wir finden die Wege schon...


----------



## armor (4. April 2010)

Spalter 


Ne, ist verständlich...wir treffen uns hier spätesten Mittwoch. Ab Dienstag kommt ja auch der Frühling mit über 20°C am Donnerstag/Freitag...und bis Freitag, sofern die Versprechungen wahr sind, hab ich auch meine neue Feile

Bis dann und frohes Eiersuchen


----------



## FrankDe (4. April 2010)

jo danke!

Ebenso! Und bis dann

Gruß


----------



## habibabua (9. April 2010)

bin heut mittag ne runde gefahren und hab dabei auch die trails in regglisweiler mitgenommen. diese sind wirklich trocken wie selten im jahr. liegt wohl doch an den laubmassen, die rumliegen. sehr geil zu fahren!

hab knapp 50 km gemacht und dabei 660 hm geschafft. war total überrascht, weil ich hier bisher nie so viele hm zusammenbekommen hab. da hab ich wohl ne ziemlich gute runde gefunden und hätte locker noch 150 hm auf weiteren 10 km draufpacken können, wenn ich vorher keinen hungerast bekommen hätte. mit letzter kraft bin ich in die garage gerollt...puh!


----------



## powderliner (26. April 2010)

So ich war am samstag mal auf Erkundungstour nach Regglisweiler. Bin über Weihungszell durch denn Wald über Kreuthöfe nach Regglisweiler. Hab aber leider die Trails nicht gefunden. Konnte in Regglisweiler auch nicht wirklich suchen da ich mich Zeitlich ein wenig verschätzt habe. Ich vermute jedoch das ich durch Regglisweiler durchgemusst hätte und auf der anderen seite den Hügel hochgemusst hätte?


----------



## FrankDe (26. April 2010)

Das war eigentlich schon ganz richtig.
Wenn du von Weihungszell nach Regglisweiler auf der Hauptstraße fährst biegst du rechts ab, in Richtung Werststoffcenter, und dort einfach weiter geradeaus bergab. Dann landest du unten auf einem geteerten Radweg. Da biegst du dann nach links ab, nach rechts würdest du wieder nach Weihungszell fahren. Dann biegst du wieder nach rechts ab und fährst entlang des Waldrandes. Diesem Weg folgst du bis es wieder bergab geht. Dort fährst du aber nicht nach unten, sondern biegst nach links ab. Und nun musst du aufpassen, das du am richtigen Punkt nach rechts in den Wald einbiegst (ca. 15m nach dem Linksabbiegen). Und nun bist du schon auf dem Trail. Ich hoffe, dass ich dir weiterhelfen konnte.

Oder schau doch einfach mal bei maps.google.de .
Das Waldstück links von der L260, unterhlab (also südlich) von Regglisweiler.

Und nun viel Spaß beim Biken. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.

Gruß Frank


----------



## powderliner (26. April 2010)

HI Frank danke dir,
beim nächsten mal nehme ich mir deine Beschreibung mit, dann finde ichs bestimmt. Anbei habe ich mal meine Samstag Tour als Google Earth Datei angehängt. War schon sehr nahe dran, dachte eigentlich das es im anderen Wald westlich von Regglisweiler ist.


----------



## m1k3 (8. Mai 2010)

Hey Hotroder,

zu so ner Chilligen Feierabend Runde würde ich mich auch gerne anschließen.. 

sagst halt mal bescheid wenns mal wieder los geht.


Gruß aus Schwendi..

Mike


----------



## hotroder (9. Mai 2010)

Wenns das Wetter zulässt werden wir ab Donnerstag in ner Woche um 18Uhr starten .

Treffpunkt : Großschafhausen bei uns am Laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schatten (22. August 2010)

Ist hier eigentlich keiner mehr unterwegs?


----------



## FrankDe (22. August 2010)

Sicher doch! Nur morgen nicht. Da bin ich im Mittenwald unterwegs....natürlich mit dem MTB 

Gruß Frank


----------



## hotroder (23. August 2010)

Hallo, 

leider wird unser Biketreff in Großschafhausen erst nach der Eurobike wieder aktiv sein .... wir werden uns wöchentlich Donnerstags um 18.30 Uhr bei uns am Laden treffen .  Wetter sollte natürlich einigermassen passen !!!


Gruss Frank 

www.bb-bike.de


----------



## armor (23. August 2010)

Bin fast täglich unterwegs


----------



## habibabua (23. August 2010)

hey leute, samstag ist in blaubeuren-sonderbuch wieder 6h-rennen! seid ihr dabei?


----------



## FrankDe (24. August 2010)

Wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber alle sind entweder im Urlaub oder können aus anderen Gründen nicht mitfahren. Schade! Und alleine 6 Stunden fahren, darauf hab ich auch nicht wirklich Bock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habibabua (24. August 2010)

@ frankde: dann kannst du deinen titel ja gar nicht verteidigen! schade.

würde gerne dein nachfolger werden, aber da fehlen mir noch ein paar km/h, viele paar!


----------



## armor (24. August 2010)

leider ist meine komplette crew auch in Urlaub...Südafrika, die Nasen...

Aber nächstes Jahr werd ich wohl mit nem starken Team am Start sein...

Wer ist eigentlich in Trochtelfingen, Engelcup und vielleicht in 3 Wochen in Furthwangen dabei?

Frank hab ich auf der Meldeliste in Trochtelfingen gesehen...sonst jemand dabei?


----------



## FrankDe (24. August 2010)

Engel Cup bin ich auch dabei ;-). 

Darf nicht fehlen, wenn man aus der Nähe von Riedlingen kommt!

Gruß


----------



## armor (24. August 2010)

Stimmt...hab selbst 20Jahre in Riedlingen gewohnt. Ist sozusagen en Lokalderby für mich...

Du und Daniel werdet wohl wieder das Feld von Beginn an in die Länge ziehen...

Schwarzwald-Bike-Marathon in Furthwangen biste nicht am Start?


----------



## FrankDe (24. August 2010)

hmm, ist eigentlich auch ganz interessant. Mal schauen, vllt.

ich werde wahrscheinlich noch Oberstdorf fahren.

Eigentlich wollte ich kommendes WE ein Rennen fahren. Aber alles ist mehr als 3 Stunden Fahrt entfernt. Das wird mir dann alles in allem zu teuer 

Gruß


----------



## armor (24. August 2010)

Hmmm. Oberstdorf bin ich noch nie gefahren, hab aber gehört soll nicht so der Bringer sein - für die Gegend zumindest.

Wartse schonmal in Pfronten am Start? Die Extremstrecke ist echt mal ne Hausnummer dafür, dass sie in ca. 1h von BC zu erreichen ist.

Hatte dieses Jahr technisch echte Probs, aber war bei 34°C und Sonne pur en echter Knaller. Kann ich dir für nächstes Jahr nur wärmsten empfehlen.


----------



## FrankDe (24. August 2010)

Ich war dieses Jahr auf der Mitteldistanz in Pfronten unterwegs und bei mir liefs richtig bes...issen. Anfangs nach dem Start noch gut dabei gewesen, aber am Berg war der Ehrgeiz größer, als es die Beine wollten. Hab dann das Tempo etwas rausgenommen und dann gings auch wieder besser. Allerdings hab ichs dann in der zweiten Abfahrt übertrieben und hab mir dabei einen Platten geholt. Schlauch gewechselt. Jedoch waren danach die Beine zu und so bin ich aus dem Rennen raus.

Also, für mich kein gutes Rennen.

Oberstdorf ist richtig geil. Ist halt nur bei schönem Wetter gut, da die Strecke ziehmlich anspruchsvoll ist. Aber einfach vorher einmal abfahren, dann kennt man die schwierigen Stellen. Ansonsten ist das Rennen einer der Highlights hier in der Gegend, möcht ich mal behaupten.

Gruß


----------



## habibabua (24. August 2010)

engel cup bin ich auch dabei! das darf eigentlich nicht fehlen zumals echt eine super veranstaltung ist und das ganze drumrum passt...finds ja schon mal geil, dass der ralf hans söllner kurz vorm start spielt


----------



## schatten (24. August 2010)

hotroder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider wird unser Biketreff in Großschafhausen erst nach der Eurobike wieder aktiv sein .... wir werden uns wöchentlich Donnerstags um 18.30 Uhr bei uns am Laden treffen .  Wetter sollte natürlich einigermassen passen !!!
> 
> ...



Gabs denn zwischenzeitlich schon einen Treff? Habe hier gar nichts mitbekommen, oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## henrik90 (23. Mai 2011)

Hi,

kurze Frage:

Gibt es hier noch aktuelle Treffs?
Bin nämlich erst vor kurzem hier her gezogen und suche Leute die im Raum Biberach gelegentlich oder bevorzugt regelmäßig Touren machen.

Fahre MTB würde am liebsten Waldstrecken fahren. 
Also auch so falls jemand ein paar Strecken kennt, würde mich das sehr interessieren. 

Grüße Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotroder (24. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute , 

ist zwar etwas kurzfristig aber ab heute abend ca. 18.15Uhr gehts los !!!
Wir starten bei uns am Laden .

(hauptstr. 137, 88477 großschafhausen)

gemütliche waldwegrunde ...ca. 1,5 std


----------



## armor (27. Mai 2011)

@henrik90: samstag ist hier in der ecke nen mtb-marathon: 
http://marchtal-bike-marathon.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=153&Itemid=259

ansonsten fahre ich regelmäßig hier rund um bc. gibt ein zwei kleinere runden mit trials ums jordanbad.
ansonsten viel waldautobahn.

meldest dich halt mal wenn du Zeit hast...


----------



## ralf79 (10. Juli 2011)

Hi,
Ist die Runde mit Start Großschaffhausen noch aktiv?

Ich wohne jetzt in Illertissen und suche Anschluss, ich kenne schon einige der Wege und Trails in der Gegend.


Grüße Ralf


----------



## serial-killah (12. August 2012)

hey leute,
ich wohne nun auch in biberach und würde gern mit ein paar leuten biken gehen.
der jordanberg war ganz nett aber leider wurden die trials zerstört. hat evtl. jemand zeit und lust ein paar kleinigkeiten zu reparieren?

zudem fahre ich am wochenende ab und an mal in verschiedene bike parks. in der gruppe wäre lustiger und man könnte sich das spritgeld teilen!

gruß

sebastian


----------



## Tobiwan (12. August 2012)

Schau mal hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=574478&page=3
Der Fred ist aktueller


----------



## serial-killah (12. August 2012)

danke!


----------



## m1k3 (10. April 2015)

So, der Sommer meldet sich zurück.

Gibt es in Laupheim und Umgebung Mountainbiker, die Lust auf regelmäßige Biketreffen haben?
Ja ich weis, dass es das in Biberach gibt aber das ist für regelmäßig abends zu weit alleine schon bei der Anreise.

Sollten gemütliche Abendrunden werden, sofern verfügbar gerne auch technisch. Nach Möglichkeit kein MTB Rennen ;-)

Jemand Interesse?

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Kebra (28. Mai 2015)

Sichere dir 20% Rabatt auf den Bike-Frühjahrscheck bei VELOWERK24!
Informiere dich auf unserer Homepage über diverse Servicepakete:

www.facebook.com/velowerk24 
www.velowerk24.de


----------



## Ydrah (25. Mai 2021)

scheint ja recht tot zu sein hier. Gibt es denn aktuell eine Empfehlung wo was schönes zum fahren ist? Gerne anspruchsvoll (Trail/Enduro). Lohnt es den Bike Park in Bad Schussenried zu besuchen? Danke schon mal, Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluesboy (6. Juni 2021)

Hallo Marcus,
der Bike-Park in Schussenried ist ziemlich überschaubar: ca. 2 Fußballfelder, hat aber auch ein paar anspruchsvolle Drops, Step-Ups und Anlieger. Und er hat bis auf den Anlaufhügel kaum HM. Er liegt quasi komplett im Wald, das heißt, er ist gerne mal feucht. Für einen Nachmittag Biken vor der Haustür passt das ganz gut.
In Bad Waldsee gibt es den Saubad-Trail: viel weitläufiger als Schussenried mit einigen anspruchsvollen Naturtrails und Hindernissen, außerdem kleine Rock-Gardens, Mini-"Northshore" und ein paar Pump-Hügeln. Da findet 1x im Jahr auch ein spaßiges CC-Rennen statt.
Enduro-mäßig wirst du wohl am ehesten im Großen Lautertal fündig: Da gibt es von richtig flowig bis S3 alles, größtenteils auf felsigen (=rutschig bei Nässe, da Albkalkstein) Untergrund und auf Naturtrails. Unter der Woche ist es da sehr entspannt, am WoE sollte man das eher meiden.
Ist das obere Donau-Tal für dich in erreichbarer Entfernung? In SIG selbst und in unmittelbarer Umgebung gibt es ziemlich viele teils auch anspruchsvolle Trails. Weiter hinten Richtung Beuron wird es dann fast schon alpin. Dank Premium-Wanderwegen 🤮 gepflegte Zufahrten und teilweise knifflige Abfahrten.
Und irgendwo dazwischen liegt unser kleiner aber feiner Donau-Bike-Campus!
Melde dich, wenn du weitere Infos, Kontakte oder Tracks brauchst.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Ydrah (9. Juli 2021)

Hi Markus,

danke für die Tipps. Werde das mal abarbeiten, wenn es das Wetter zulässt.

Der kleine Bikepark in Bad Schussenried war genau richtig das letzte Mal, da ich nur eine Stunde Zeit hatte.

Gruß,
Marcus


----------



## TorstenMTB (9. August 2021)

Hi Leute!

Ich möchte den Thread mal neu aufrollen. Ich kenne mich mittlerweile sehr gut aus in der Umgebung Biberach da ich in Warthausen wohne. Es gibt tatsächlich sehr viele und schöne Trails in der Umgebung. Ich habe ebenso eine Bikergruppe geründet. Wir fahren jeden Mittwoch um 18:30Uhr eine Tour mit etwa 35 - 45km. Mal mit weniger Trailanteil, mal mit mehr. Wer aber mal Lust hat auf eine reine Trailtour um Biberach darf sich gerne melden! Wir gehen auch gerne mal nach Blaustein zum SWU Trail, der ist auch richtig fetzig! Allerdings sind wir bisher eine reine E-MTB (Fully) Gruppe, aber auch Biobiker und Hardtails dürfen gerne mitfahren, wir schließen niemanden aus. Auch passen für Leute die keine Marathonaffinitäten haben und keinen 30km/h Schnitt fahren möchten. 

Wer also noch aktiv ist und Bock hat - Meldet euch! Grüße Torsten


----------



## TxTlukas (14. Februar 2022)

die_wade schrieb:


> Ist das noch aktuell? Jeden Dienstag 18 Uhr in Ummendorf am Sportplatz?
> Ich ziehe in gut einer woche nach biberach und will biken!!!!!!


Kenne die trails in bc falls du lust hast können wir mal zsm alles abfahren. Kannst mich auch auf Facebook anschreiben Lukas Bammert 
Stehe auf einem Fahrrad auf 2 steinen mit smiyle.  Freu mich


----------



## walu123 (10. November 2022)

Für Diejenigen, welche es noch nicht mitbekommen haben. In Schemmerhofen direkt am Sportplatz wurde ein Pumptrail gebaut. Richtig spassig, zwar nix speziell für 🩹MTB, aber macht Laune!


----------



## walu123 (10. November 2022)

TorstenMTB schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Ich möchte den Thread mal neu aufrollen. Ich kenne mich mittlerweile sehr gut aus in der Umgebung Biberach da ich in Warthausen wohne. Es gibt tatsächlich sehr viele und schöne Trails in der Umgebung. Ich habe ebenso eine Bikergruppe geründet. Wir fahren jeden Mittwoch um 18:30Uhr eine Tour mit etwa 35 - 45km. Mal mit weniger Trailanteil, mal mit mehr. Wer aber mal Lust hat auf eine reine Trailtour um Biberach darf sich gerne melden! Wir gehen auch gerne mal nach Blaustein zum SWU Trail, der ist auch richtig fetzig! Allerdings sind wir bisher eine reine E-MTB (Fully) Gruppe, aber auch Biobiker und Hardtails dürfen gerne mitfahren, wir schließen niemanden aus. Auch passen für Leute die keine Marathonaffinitäten haben und keinen 30km/h Schnitt fahren möchten.
> 
> Wer also noch aktiv ist und Bock hat - Meldet euch! Grüße Torsten


Wo startet ihr immer? Fahr dienstags immer von Baltringen aus, seit diesem Jahr auch tlw. mit EBike. Würde sonst in 2023 mal dazu kommen, dieses Jahr ist es für unter-der-Woche doch zu dunkel…
geht nur noch WE.

Gruss Walu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TorstenMTB (12. November 2022)

walu123 schrieb:


> Wo startet ihr immer? Fahr dienstags immer von Baltringen aus, seit diesem Jahr auch tlw. mit EBike. Würde sonst in 2023 mal dazu kommen, dieses Jahr ist es für unter-der-Woche doch zu dunkel…
> geht nur noch WE.
> 
> Gruss Walu


Hi Walu 

Unsere Gruppe hat sich leider dank undiszipliniertheit (gibt's das Wort überhaupt?  aufgelöst. Ich fahre jetzt wieder alleine von Warthausen aus und bin relativ flexibel. Allerdings fahre ich das Jahr durch, auch im Winter. Woher kommst Du?


----------

